

My CSS guidelines didn’t sit too well with some… here’s a rebuttal - csswizardry
http://csswizardry.com/2012/03/hacker-news-rebuttal/

======
LoonyPandora
The issue I took was that in the HN submission you position them as best
practices, but when questioned on them you said they are just guidelines that
don't have to be followed all the time. This disagrees with your own views on
what best practices are [1].

Perhaps it was just a badly phrased submission title, but it set the tone and
direction of the discussion. The title effectively told people they are doing
CSS wrong. People don't like to be wrong, and will go to great lengths to
prove themselves right [2]. It's nothing personal and I bet if the title was
less preachy, it would have gathered more productive comments and had a
friendly tone.

In general your articles are high quality and the advice sound. I think this
issue was caused solely by a bad title. Though I still don't understand why
you hate IDs so much!

[1] [http://csswizardry.com/2011/12/on-html-and-css-best-
practice...](http://csswizardry.com/2011/12/on-html-and-css-best-practices/)

[2] <http://xkcd.com/386/>

~~~
csswizardry
I do agree, I think the wording was a little unclear. By and large these are
better practices than we’re used to, but the title (and README) _did_ say
these were best practices compiled for me and Sky; not everyone will agree
with them but they suit Sky down to the ground.

------
true_religion
One thing I get is specificity:

This selector: > .carousel .panes .pane .slide-title{}

Is different from this selector:

> .slide-title{}

I'd prefer the 1st variant if it weren't for the verbosity, so I use SASS to
organize and generate my CSS.

